# Decking Tip



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

We are in the midst of replacing a couple decks including some joists and all the 2X8 rim boards. We wanted a fastener that wouldn't show. After searching I found Trex Hideaway fasteners. http://northvillelumber.com/Hideaway.htm

These things are slick! We heard too many horror stories about composites so, we are using 2X6 Redwood for decking. The fasteners fit into slots on the board's edges. Trex sells a router bit to make the slots. Some Trex is already grooved. 

The process takes a little longer than face nailing or screwing but, the end result is a smooth, flat deck with consistent spacing AND, no hardware visible. 

I highly recommend this system!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Are they specific to a special type of decking, or once you machine stock the fasteners work?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Not specific. The bit cuts a slot in which the fasteners are inserted. Of course you have to set the bit at the right hight.:thumbsup:
The bit cuts a slot about 1/4" wide and 1/4" deep. A generic winged set might work.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I used these on Trex decking with the grooves already cut in the boards and they work great. They are faster than screwing the boards to the joist.
Tom


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

If we didn't have to cut the grooves in each board, it sure would have been faster. Even so, it sure makes a clean looking deck and the clips hold wood very tight.


----------

